# Moving to Florida



## Kira (May 18, 2016)

Hi, I am finishing up EMT certification in New Jersey right now.  However, my husband just found out they need him to move to their new location in Orlando in September.  Perfect timing...  I can't seem to get a straight answer on reciprocity.  Does anyone know what I would need to do once I move so I am a legal EMT in Florida?  Thanks!


----------



## Martyn (May 19, 2016)

http://www.floridahealth.gov/licensing-and-regulation/emt-paramedics/help-center/index.html

'Q: I'm certified in another state, how do I become certified?

A: An EMT or Paramedic who was out-of-state trained or received their training on a military installation is eligible to take the Florida certification examination provided. The training was in accordance with the U.S. DOT National Standard Curriculum and the certification is in good standing.


An *application*
A current copy of your state or NREMT certification
A Statement of Good Standing (DH Form 1164) (pdf) completed by the authority that issued the certification.
A copy of your course completion certificate.'


----------



## Welch621 (May 23, 2016)

EMT from Arkansas here who recently moved to Florida and am in the process of getting my state license. Let's just say this, Florida is a pain, or at least it has been for me. Florida requires an out of state applicant to take the Florida Exam. The state exam is the NREMT written test. You have to go to your NREMT profile and apply for re assessment in the state of Florida. Before that tho you have to submit an application and certs as was stated above with a certificate of good standing from the state you are transferring from. Pay $35 and then in hopefully a month or so you will receive authorization to test at which time you will schedule to take your NREMT re assessment.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeremy Gerberg87 (May 23, 2016)

So is the test that same? Or is it a specific test made for FL?


----------



## akflightmedic (May 23, 2016)

Kira, be sure to read the many other threads regarding FL employment and EMTs. Since you said Orlando area, just know as an EMT unless you are willing to commute long distances, then your employment will be limited to the local inter-facility transport companies. In short, do not count on any Emergency or 911 work.


----------

